# Certified dimwit....



## mickeyc (Oct 14, 2020)

Vintage bike-Schurnn - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

-Selling a vintage bike -Brand: Schurnn; it is not a mispelling; the name is on the handle cover...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Oct 14, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Vintage bike-Schurnn - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> -Selling a vintage bike -Brand: Schurnn; it is not a mispelling; the name is on the handle cover...
> ...



That's pretty funny.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 14, 2020)

Amazing.   I wonder if a tune up is included too?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2020)

yessir it’s right der


----------



## 1motime (Oct 14, 2020)

If he sees it, it is


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 14, 2020)

I emailed the guy, told him it was a Schwinn.  Return email said nope, it's a Schurnn.  Took a photo of my '59 Tiger grip, sent it to him and explained that if you don't see the dot over the i you actually could read it as Schurnn, especially if you know nothing about bikes.  I was surprised myself.  Check it out.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 14, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> I emailed the guy, told him it was a Schwinn.  Return email said nope, it's a Schurnn.  Took a photo of my '59 Tiger grip, sent it to him and explained that if you don't see the dot over the i you actually could read it as Schurnn, especially if you know nothing about bikes.  I was surprised myself.  Check it out.



You are right.  All these years...........  No one corrected me earlier


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 14, 2020)

If I was Schurnn, I'd sue Schwinn for patent infringement...


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 14, 2020)

I think it’s a Schwann..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 14, 2020)

to tell you the truth, we are the dummies and he is correct. that grip says Schurnn. I will never see a vintage script grip again and NOT see Schurnn.

50 bucks!   I'd be all over that for 50 bucks.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 14, 2020)

He Shcurnn owes his bikes!  Looks like he corrected it   I wonder if this kind of mistake is a product of them not teaching cursive in schools anymore?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 14, 2020)

He Also notes it's on the " Handle Cover "  .............    maybe we could add that to our ever growing " Terminology" Thread


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 14, 2020)

After I retired from teaching, I would sometimes substitute for some of my teaching buddies. I would leave him/her notes on classroom behavior. The students would always want to know what I said in my notes.  I told them they were welcome to read my notes.  After handing my notes over to someone, I'd always hear the same complaint "Hey, that's not fair. We can't read this(cursive)."


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 15, 2020)

It seems cursive is a secret code for us older folks. Lol!!


----------

